# 5 hours in shop-pic heavy



## Chris S. (Oct 4, 2015)

Warning this probably boring but figured I would share. Was able to squeeze out about 5 hours in shop today and accomplished a lot, which includes able to walk through it without falling over something. 



Today I made a rolling lathe turning station out of old cabinet, half a solid core door and scraps of wood laying around. Was able to make a back with shelf and hangers for hammers. Made tool storage on sides for easy reach of often used turning tools. Have more storage ideas once new tools arrive. All from scraps laying around shop, including most of screws used.


 



 



 



 

Next had a router table which always seemed to be in the way. Had a table saw which happened to have an opening perfect for router table to fit into. A few bolts later and now router table part of table saw. Perfect, saves space and increases function.



 


 


Lastly had a wall heater laying around not being useful. Few scraps of wood and presto, portable heater. Works great, no matter how hard I tried to push over it keeps standing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 4, 2015)

Sweet! You're giving me some ideas.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2015)

Thats pretty damned creative Chris. Very good use of space. The tool storage on the lathe stand is well thought out. Nice job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2015)

Great ideas that some of us might be able to use


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks, I really like using up what was deemed waste from something else. The more I can recycle the better. Earlier this year built cabinets and drawers in shop from wood my dad and I built cabinets from 30 years ago. Plywood can always be repurposed in many ways people don't always think about. Just need to open our minds a little.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 4, 2015)

Some pretty neat ideas Chris.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice ideas! Great use of the heater too. 
Should there be an air/dust filter on the intake side of it? (Dust+heater element=fire)


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 5, 2015)

It's amazing how much you can get done in 5 dedicated hours, but think you really excelled! Very useful upgrades to your shop. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice set up you have! Few things are more satisfying than some productive shop time IMO


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

great job Chris, I'm sure it's going to increase your productivity and relieve some stress but unflattering the shop some! Tony


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 23, 2015)

Ridgid must not make a lathe. A lot of dang nice equipment setting in that shop. Great Post!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 23, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Ridgid must not make a lathe. A lot of dang nice equipment setting in that shop. Great Post!



Oh they do but gave it to a friend wasn't quite up to par with other tools they have. Wait till I paint the cabinets to match!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 24, 2015)

great ideas especially the lathe bench, I need to build one to replace my very organized cardboard box lathe accessory storage pile.


----------



## TimR (Dec 24, 2015)

You're setting the bar pretty high for most of us, I mean sheesh.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 7, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> great ideas especially the lathe bench, I need to build one to replace my very organized cardboard box lathe accessory storage pile.



I just moved away from shop chair, bench, box, scattered over half the shop organization and storage myself, and personally, I chose the Harbor Freight option. It wasn't planned, it wasn't intentional, I didn't go looking, in fact I was just walking through the store when I happened upon their 4 drawer 580 lb. cart, and fell in love on the spot. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/tool-carts.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-s...-capacity-glossy-black-roller-cart-61634.html 

It's actually appropriately sized to hold about all the mandrels and chucks a guy could ever need, drill bits, measuring tools, sand papers, you name it. Have a 31 piece set of Forstner bits hiding under the chisels in the bottom drawer. Proving it is hands down the ultimate turner's tool box, each side of the upper tray of the box, and the side braces on the cart, bottom of the box, have 9 holes to drop tools in. Average mid-sized set of turning tools pictured in the top tray, all but the 1" Skew and Roughing Gouge fit, Knock Out Bars, Indexing Pin, Screw Drivers, bars for my collet chuck, scissors for cutting abranet/sandpaper, all drop through handily and hang on the sides out of the way now. Aside from the aggravation of assembly, which took about 3 hours, it is really a sweet tool cart, I absolutely love it!!! Worth every penny!!!

Should any of you go this route...

-- Make sure you put all legs on in the same direction, they fit either way, but side brace holes are about 2 inches off center.
-- Sort all of the 86 bolts before you start; 2 of the carriage bolts are slightly longer, they are for the push handle on the end of the cart.

_The instructions do not advise you of these whismical bits of useful information._










And, if you haven't found these clamps at Harbor Freight, you really need too! Well constructed, good solid clamp, VERY INEXPENSIVE!
Those pictured are about a foot long @ $2.99, picked up 4 more 2 footers @ $4.99 . Come in an assortment of sizes up to about 4 - 5 foot. Edges of the bar are serrated for postive lock when clamping, they do not slip! I have clamps I paid 10 times as much for, that aren't half the clamp.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 7, 2016)

I'd sure agree on their clamps. It seems every time I'm in there they have a different size or style on sale. Well, what's a guy suppose to do, you kind of have to pick up a couple more.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 7, 2016)

I grabbed the 4 smalls ones, just because they were unbelievably inexpensive. When I got home and determined they were actually of good sound quality, which I really hadn't anticipated at all, given my experiences with more expensive clamps, I made a point of going back to pick up more. Local store had 6, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, and 60 inch clamps on the shelf. The largest of which, I believe, was still under $20.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Was just rummaging around on the Harbor Freight website, and the aforementioned tool chest, that I paid $159.99 for in store, is available for $109.99 with coupon.

Getting the coupon is simple enough, sign up for their "e-mail" coupon mailing list, e-mail address and zip code only. Page opens right away to allow printing coupons for in-store or on-line use.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice setup there sir and thanks for heads up about the clamps. Never would of thought their clamps would be any good. Nice to know work well, I will be checking those out next time I am around there.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 12, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Warning this probably boring but figured I would share. Was able to squeeze out about 5 hours in shop today and accomplished a lot, which includes able to walk through it without falling over something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rigid - its a combo? 

And the white thing -- what is that? Is that like some kind of heater thingy or something - why in the world who you want a heater I mean is likes 90 degrees here man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 12, 2016)

Ridgid saw with Bosch router table put into it. Was perfect size. Removed table from its base and mounted right up.

Single digits here this weekend so using heater a lot. You can keep that heat I am bread for the cold like a polar bear.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 12, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Ridgid saw with Bosch router table put into it. Was perfect size. Removed table from its base and mounted right up.
> 
> Single digits here this weekend so using heater a lot. You can keep that heat I am bread for the cold like a polar bear.



In the words of the Mighty Howlin Wolf
"Because I'm built for comfort, I ain't built for speed But I got everything all the good girls need"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

